

Mod_social_skills, mod_rationality - ghiotion
http://tales-of-an-it-director.blogspot.com/2008/06/modsocialskills-modrationality.html

======
ericb
Compared to other professions, I think the _average_ hacker's social skills
are worse, and I am a hacker. Hacking requires high intelligence which is
correlated with introversion. Introversion, by it's nature means less time and
practice socializing. Before everyone gets offended, I'm only talking about
_averages_ , not you or your buddy.

~~~
ghiotion
This is the thing that throws me. At some point, good social skills came to
mean "extrovert". I don't accept that definition. I'd much rather spend my
time in deep conversation with one or two people than flitting around like a
social butterfly having silly micro-conversations with total strangers. I
don't think this makes me anti-social, just more selective.

~~~
ericb
I'm not conflating extrovert and good social skills. I'm saying the bucket of
introverts, in aggregate, have spent less time socializing.

------
BrandonM
I'm liking this new blog. It's really making me optimistic about the prospects
of a startup.

